# Seitz sliding window leaking



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

The Seitz sliding window on my Autocruise Starspirit is leaking badly when rain and wind is strong enough -like this past winter. 
The vertical seal between the two panes of the window is quite obviously knackered.
Other than forking out somewhere in excess of £500 to replace the whole unit, is there a cheaper fix/ repair kit that would enable me to keep the window operable, even though we don't open it very often.
The alternative, with the last comment in mind, appears to be a clear silicone bead in both inner and outer gaps.
Does anyone have any suggestions/recommendations.
Thanks,


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Seitz sliding window leak - update*

No suggestions received, but I might have solved the problem with the aid of some 6mm tubing called Beadalon, bought on Amazon.
An 18" long strip pushed between the two parts of the sliding window on the outside did not let in water played on it with a hose  
I have 5 metres of the tube in reserve should it prove susceptible to sun damage 8)
£7.50 instead of £468.00 (the cheapest replacement I found on-line), so very happy wife, and thanks to her for suggesting it :idea:


----------

